# As new as new can get!



## Viverrinae (Nov 22, 2016)

Hello! My name is Sammantha but I got by Viverrinae on the internet. I'm a 20 year old student. I have two mice, one cat, and two dogs. I just recently got my first two mice from Petco (on a whim, to be honest) but I fell in love with their delicate features and lovely colors. I started doing research on proper care and stumbled onto this little mini community of fancy mice people. I knew there was a fancy rat community but I didn't realize there was one for mice! I want to get into breeding but I want to do well and go to shows eventually. I also want to get more mice from breeders. I like the interesting colors the more show-y mice come in! I'm near Detroit, MI. Any help or info would be great!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello there!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Hello from GA!

Sorry I do not know of any show breeders in your area specifically but if you want to breed with the goal of showing my best advice would be to pick out a couple of starting varieties and find the best in the country then find a way to get them to you! lol

You can quite often have mice go along with rabbit or other small animal transports for around $30 or so, which costs less than the gas honestly (assuming you cannot go on road trips yourself)


----------



## Viverrinae (Nov 22, 2016)

I've read a lot of breeders, especially AFRMA ones, will only ship to members and you have to buy a whole case. I wouldn't mind travelling to Indiana or Ohio for a decent mouse or two. I did also find ONE breeder I'm interested who breeds for colors. They're near me and although I don't think she breeds for shows, she seems very knowledgeable and I'm hoping I can learn from her.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

AFRMA is more or less only in CA now, but they are referring to air shipping (it is against the policy of most land shipping companies fed ex ups usps etc to ship live mammals so has to be by air) so the hassle of having to get a crate for the plane and then go to the airport and everything like that its often only worth it if you can fill that crate.

I am meaning people that are going to rabbit shows, or delivering to other places that will often just take mice along with them for a small fee towards gas.

FMBA is the club that tries to run shows in the rest of the country. We had one in Indianapolis last year but I don't know if that will be on again this year. There is also what is called the Ohio Round Up twice a year which some show breeders will go to. There is also a big rodent convention in the planning for next April in PA with some great breeders in that area and some very good breeders in WI if you can get that far and are interested in the colors/types they have.


----------

